# What brand of grease are you using for Ceramic bearings?



## eggdog (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a Sram Red BB and have been using the supplied "blue" grease, but was wondering if there is another grease that could be used. Any of the Rock n Roll greases? I did see FSA makes "ceramic Grease" but $7 for a little 3ml tube is nuts. Any other reccomendations?

Thanks


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Yah, i got a 5 gallon bucket of Mobil1 synthetic wheel bearing grease. It works fine and was free.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Anything*



eggdog said:


> I have a Sram Red BB and have been using the supplied "blue" grease, but was wondering if there is another grease that could be used. Any of the Rock n Roll greases? I did see FSA makes "ceramic Grease" but $7 for a little 3ml tube is nuts. Any other reccomendations?


There is absolutely nothing magic about ceramic bearings, including what lube you choose to use. Any grease will work just fine. For minimum rolling resistance, lighter weight greases are better. For riding in the rain, fully waterproof greases are better (stay away from lithium grease). Otherwise you can get quality grease in quantity at any automotive supply store for far less $$ than "bicycle grease."


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I use Pedro's Syn Grease for my bike grease needs from wheel bearings to lubing my Speedplay pedals.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Finish Line makes a high end grease for ceramics and such. I don't know why anyone would get on the ceramic bandwagon and then slather them in sticky, high viscosity car grease.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

rx-79g said:


> Finish Line makes a high end grease for ceramics and such. I don't know why anyone would get on the ceramic bandwagon.


FIFY....


----------



## Waxbytes (Sep 22, 2004)

I though ceramic bearings were frictionless and therefore didn't need grease?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I dont run ceramics and also would never try to blame being slow on grease. There are other reasons. If someone used that line I would laugh them off their bike. "My grease made me slow. WTF?


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

tihsepa said:


> I dont run ceramics and also would never try to blame being slow on grease. There are other reasons. If someone used that line I would laugh them off their bike. "My grease made me slow. WTF?


Would you accept the 28 vs. 24 spoke excuse, or the Ultegra vs. DA excuse. How about the steel vs. carbon excuse?


I don't buy into the ceramic bearing stuff, either. But I'm not going to make fun of those who do in a community of people who use $2000 wheels for club rides. We all have our techy weaknesses, so I'd suggest everyone backs down lest your "I can't ride a non-Ultrashift bike" attitude gets similarly pee'd upon.

The guy riding the 14 speed steel Miyata gets to poke fun. Everyone else is a sinner.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

rx-79g said:


> Would you accept the 28 vs. 24 spoke excuse, or the Ultegra vs. DA excuse. How about the steel vs. carbon excuse?
> 
> 
> I don't buy into the ceramic bearing stuff, either. But I'm not going to make fun of those who do in a community of people who use $2000 wheels for club rides. We all have our techy weaknesses, so I'd suggest everyone backs down lest your "I can't ride a non-Ultrashift bike" attitude gets similarly pee'd upon.
> ...


Not really. It's still ok to make fun of folks who do it for "performance" reasons rather than really admit they've got a sickness, just like the rest of us.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Mel Erickson said:


> Not really. It's still ok to make fun of folks who do it for "performance" reasons rather than really admit they've got a sickness, just like the rest of us.


I must have missed the "performance" section of Eggdog's post.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

rx-79g said:


> Would you accept the 28 vs. 24 spoke excuse, or the Ultegra vs. DA excuse. How about the steel vs. carbon excuse?
> 
> 
> I don't buy into the ceramic bearing stuff, either. But I'm not going to make fun of those who do in a community of people who use $2000 wheels for club rides. We all have our techy weaknesses, so I'd suggest everyone backs down lest your "I can't ride a non-Ultrashift bike" attitude gets similarly pee'd upon.
> ...


Nope. I dont buy that either. People are always trying to "buy" performance. It dosent work. Ride harder and you will be faster thats all. 
You can buy a faster engine for your car but you have to build one for your bike. 

Attitude? Your nuts. 
Ride your bike, I dare you.:idea:


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

tihsepa said:


> Nope. I dont buy that either. People are always trying to "buy" performance. It dosent work. Ride harder and you will be faster thats all.
> You can buy a faster engine for your car but you have to build one for your bike.
> 
> Attitude? Your nuts.
> Ride your bike, I dare you.:idea:


I don't understand your response. I'm not one of the latest and greatest lovers.

My very simple point is that ceramic bearing and a grease made for them are no different than every other incremental improvement discussed constantly on this forum. And if you want to treat people like idiots for signing up for one of these expensive solutions to minor problems, you might want to take that attitude with all the "innovations" that have driven bike prices up to where car prices are.


Anyone know where I can get some carbon fiber valve caps?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

rx-79g said:


> I don't understand your response. I'm not one of the latest and greatest lovers.
> 
> My very simple point is that ceramic bearing and a grease made for them are no different than every other incremental improvement discussed constantly on this forum. And if you want to treat people like idiots for signing up for one of these expensive solutions to minor problems, you might want to take that attitude with all the "innovations" that have driven bike prices up to where car prices are.
> 
> ...


Cant help you there. Hope they make you faster. 

Point taken


----------

